# netqmail/vpopmail Virtual Mail Hosting System setups{SOLVED}

## muhsinzubeir

For the first I am setting up mail server using a gentoo guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml.

I can send mails to my server, but I have 2 things that I am still seeking help and I cant figure out by myself as I am making no progress stuck to the same point.All documentations I found over the Internet arent helping on this one.

Troubles that I am having are loging on my server to get my mails, client is thunderbird which fails with "Sending of password did not success.Mail server domain.com responded:Temporary problem, please try again later".On my server on my logs /var/log/mail.log:

 *Quote:*   

> Aug 24 18:41:28 fileserver authdaemond: mysql_query failed, reconnecting: Unknown column 'id' in 'field list'
> 
> Aug 24 18:41:28 fileserver authdaemond: authmysqllib: connected. Versions: header 50070, client 50070, server 50070
> 
> Aug 24 18:41:28 fileserver authdaemond: mysql_query failed second time, giving up: Unknown column 'id' in 'field list'
> ...

 

The config files /etc/courier/authlib/authmysqlrc looks like this: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MYSQL_SERVER            localhost
> 
> MYSQL_USERNAME          vpopmail
> ...

 

/etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> authmodulelist="authmysql"
> 
> authmodulelistorig="authuserdb authpam authshadow authldap authmysql authcustom authpipe"
> ...

 

Anyone would like to share this config file /etc/courier/authlib/authmysqlrc?Thanks for the help...

P:S

As long as I havent put "solved" it means I am still trying to get this to work....

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aug 24 18:41:28 fileserver authdaemond: mysql_query failed, reconnecting: Unknown column 'id' in 'field list' 
> 
> 

 

I don't know what the deuce "field list" is, but this is a SQL error - rather, whatever database you're using doesn't have a column 'id' in whichever table is being queried. 

Am not familiar with this specific setup, but maybe that will prod you in the right direction? What table is it supposed to be checking, and does that table contain an 'id' column?

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Aug 24 18:41:28 fileserver authdaemond: mysql_query failed, reconnecting: Unknown column 'id' in 'field list' 
> 
>  
> ...

 

I am not really sure how this config file /etc/courier/authlib/authmysqlrc should be, but from my research over the Internet and a sample that came with the program there are SQL statements in it.And this is the database that I am trying to read...but it seems like users should know more about the program in order to configure it, here is the database:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --
> 
> -- Database: `vpopmail`
> ...

 

Thats why I asked if someone would like to share this config file with me, as all info over the net i think is outdated....

Thanks for the response.....

----------

## muhsinzubeir

This is the current config /etc/courier/authlib/authmysqlrc, which includes SQL statement and it looks like the authentication problem is resolved.

Sending mails working on my client, but receiving mails is still a problem.Server rejects to receive any email....gggggggrrrr

 *Quote:*   

> MYSQL_SERVER            localhost
> 
> MYSQL_USERNAME          db_username
> 
> MYSQL_PASSWORD          db_secret-xxxx
> ...

 

----------

## muhsinzubeir

Finally sending and receiving working, I only have to fix other issues.As before I used ssmpt, and all my cron, and php were using.The above problem of receiving was due to the USEFLAG pam on net-libs/courier-authlib, removing pam flag, restart the service and it worked like a charm...

I will mark this resolved....really happy now   :Razz: 

----------

